# What drives you mad about your chi????



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know we all love them too bits,but what drives you mad ?

Mine is - Lily will lick lick lick sometimes my hand is so wet and when you say no more to her she will put her paw on you and keep on scratching your arm,i think for attention :foxes15:


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Mia scratches at my legs for attention...and it really hurts. Addy poops in my bathroom :foxes15: Bailey tries to pee on the pee pad but always misses and pees on the tile. Lacey is an attention hog. She will cry and cry until I pick her up....ugh...she's doing it right now


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ruby: BARKING!
Hope: Eats poo.


----------



## musser1972 (May 4, 2011)

Peetee: Walks up on my chest when I'm sitting down and scratches my face to get attention. It really hurts! If I'm standing, he will jump up as far as he can and grab my shirt or my fingers with his teeth. He won't stop until I pick him up. Brat!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gretel is a chronic poop eater.
Godric cries about everything.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

My 2 have different foods because Calleigh is a puppy and Pedro is on a special vet- prescribed diet. Sooooooo....Pedro wants to eat Calleigh's food and Calleigh wants to eat Pedro's!:foxes15: Neither wants their own!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

MIdgie started this annoying begging every time I come back from being out. I don't know why she thinks she should be fed whenever I come home. She's very persistant & I usually give in to a couple pieces of ZP.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion- eats duck poop, and hoards all of the chewies.

Penny- when I take her to potty, she will sit on the pad forever and stare at me but then run and pee on the floor.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie - annoyingly high pitched bark, and barks a lot! Likes to have his belly rubbed and will bark hysterically at anyone coming into the dog room and flop on his back until they rub it. Will grab at your pants to get your attention and has pants a few people. lol
Gonzo - nothing
Lexxi - nothing
Billy - will dig and dig at my leg until I pick him up, then doesn't know what to do once he's up. He'll sniff the computer desk to see if there is anything to eat or a Kleenex he can steal, then wants down.
Tico - will bark at anyone talking in the kitchen and tries to attack my youngest daughter. He has taken a real bad dislike of her for some reason. Only thing we can think of is the family he was at when he was so abused and neglected was African American because Quisha is. (he has never bit her but runs up all macho and barking. Being blind, he is usually off his mark by a few feet and ends up barking at the wall or the corner)
Smoke - barks at everything. And is constantly trying to lick the insides of the mouths of all the male dogs.
Pepper - Insists on me picking him up or he will scratch at my leg continuously. Has to sleep curled up under my chin.
Twiggy - very obstinate and a diva. Will not do anything I want her to unless she thinks it's her idea first.
Delilah - Barks ALL the time. All the others have learned to bark a bit then stop, she can not get that concept. 
Marmalade - obsessively licks any exposed skin on everyone she comes in contact with. Will do it for hours if allowed to. She especially likes to lick faces. She is the BEST dog except for this one habit. 
Isis - is still learning how to be an inside dog. The pack has taught her manners, but she still wants to potty on the carpet in the mornings and steal my food.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Hope: Eats poo.





Amandarose531 said:


> Gretel is a chronic poop eater.


I admit Lacey does this too and ATM she is driving me CRAZY!!! I have tried everything to get her to stop. She now does it behind my back because the little stinker knows I disapprove. I think she does it because she likes it! But its sooooo gross when she licks you...yuck!! Her breath is so nasty!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> I admit Lacey does this too and ATM she is driving me CRAZY!!! I have tried everything to get her to stop. She now does it behind my back because the little stinker knows I disapprove. I think she does it because she likes it! But its sooooo gross when she licks you...yuck!! Her breath is so nasty!!


I tried putting pineapple juice on the kibble and it worked. I had three that ate poop, now they all three have stopped.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah thinks its OK to to chew on my fingers, noses and ears, that hurts with those tiny sharp teeth. Oh well she is only 2 months old. 
Also when my husband get up for work at 6:30 am she thinks it time for all of us to get up.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> I tried putting pineapple juice on the kibble and it worked. I had three that ate poop, now they all three have stopped.


Tried it....didnt work


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> Tried it....didnt work


Did you try it for 2 weeks? It took that long to train them not to even try to pick it up.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness how do we all cope with these little charming monsters,i didn't realize they all do much the same thing.Lily used to eat poop when she was young but grew out of it,but she does like to roll on bird poop.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

So far all my girls were poop eaters at one time. So Im hoping Lacey will grow out of it. I did do the pineapple for over a week....probably closer to 10 days. I stopped because I figured it wasnt working. I may have to try again


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> Tried it....didnt work


I did as well, and I did it for the 2 weeks as I was told by our vet - she slowed down, she'd still seize the opportunity if it arose, but as soon as I quit giving the juice, she started eating again full swing.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie is a lick-er. It doesn't bother me too bad most of the time, but she has this habit of sleeping under the covers in the bend of my legs - I sleep on my side - and she wakes up in the night and licks behind my knee repeatedly...My most ticklish spot...

She also stuffs her mouth with kibble like a chipmunk and runs through the house with it, dropping pieces here and there. If anyone moves, she runs and grabs it up and swallows it, as if we're going to eat it.

Pedro cannot stand for me to sit down. He's a restless sort himself, he's on the move all the time unless I tell him to lay down. But if I try to sit and watch tv and relax, he pulls a "Lassie" and whines and slings his head like he needs to show me something. 

Neither of them can stand for my husband and I to touch each other...If he comes near me, they both jump up on me and start licking him in the face.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

kimr said:


> Neither of them can stand for my husband and I to touch each other...If he comes near me, they both jump up on me and start licking him in the face.


Been there done that

Let's see: Moose likes to go potty then kick piles of dirt at us as he runs off 

Jasper: Likes to come flying up on our chests 1st thing in the morning >>>as soon as he hears one of us move or make a sound. He licks like crazy and covers us with kisses. Jasper is not a "little" boy so if he lands on our bladders before inching up on our chests it can be quite the eye opener. 

Hannah> nothing about her drives us mad. She is 12 yrs old/a cancer survivor/and we have only had her a little over a year>>> we simply appreciate everything she does no matter how annoying/maddening or naughty it can be at times. :love7:


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

truffles dreams every single night and puts up a fuss in her crate during her dreams - this means i am awakened every morning at 2:30am and have a hard time getting back to sleep. i can't move her crate to another room because then she'd whine/cry/bark.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> I tried putting pineapple juice on the kibble and it worked. I had three that ate poop, now they all three have stopped.



Pineapple juice is working here as well! I have 4 dogs and 1 is a poop eater. All 4 get pineapple juice on their kibble a couple of times a week, and it seems to be enough to keep the poop eater from her disgusting habit. They like the pineapple juice, too! Lol. Tonite, Chippy wouldn't eat his kibble until I got out the juice a dripped some onto it! Stinker!!!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Every morning when I'm still in bed Smeagol will jump off the bed and go outside the room for a potty. And after he will come back in my room and whining as if he is asking me to pick him up. But when I tried to he will run away for me but if I didn't try to pick him up he will keep whining. I guess he just wants me to get up and play. But it really drives me mad when I didn't have enough sleep.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Jazz misses the potty pad at least once a day, and it drives me nuts when she pees half off and half on it, because then it spreads out all over the floor under the pad and makes a HUGE mess. :foxes15:

Tango gets into this mindless barking thing sometimes (he doesn't bark much usually) where he'll bark three times in succession, then stop. Then bark three more times. Then stop. Then three times again. Then stop.....and on, and on, AND ON! I swear it's like chinese water torture! Just when you think he's stopped for good, off he goes again.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Chip is constantly smiling/grinning at us- for a while I thought it was something he was doing out of nervousness, but he also does it when I ask and if he hears me laughing, he gets super excited and hops up in my lap and sticks his face near mine and just smiles and smiles.

Aaaaand then he gets too excited and actually opens up his mouth and smacks me in the face with his muzzle because he tries to use my chest like the floor to roll around on. If he gets too excited he tries to get nippy, and then he has to get in trouble and it ruins his mood. 

He also eats the cat food and poop as often as possible. -.-


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Isabelle will whine to be picked up also, and then when you lean forward to grab her run out of reach. Then keep repeating this over and over until eventually when you've given up just casually jump up by herself to prove a point that she doesn't need to be lifted.
She also likes to lift her food out of her bowl which is on a tiled surface, then carry the food over to the carpet, spit it out and enjoy it on the carpet.

Our chi's sure as hell can be annoying sometimes, but they're so worth it!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

All these replies made me laugh, our chi's are such little stinks!!! lol we gotta love them tho

Cici is a theif, an actual theif, she steals things she knows she is not aloud so I give her attention because she knows I will try and get it back, oh and another big thing, she is an attention seeker! I mean I thought I was bad haha


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MyLittleCici said:


> All these replies made me laugh, our chi's are such little stinks!!! lol we gotta love them tho
> 
> Cici is a theif, an actual theif, she steals things she knows she is not aloud so I give her attention because she knows I will try and get it back, oh and another big thing, she is an attention seeker! I mean I thought I was bad haha


I think all chi's are naturally needy. At least all 4 of mine are


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja- bites ankles, runs if I clap or curse, obsessed with food to the point where I don't think he thinks of anything else but food, runs laps around my bed if he hears me push the button on my phone to check the time when I wake up or when my alarm
Goes off, cries 24/7 and very whiney. 

Baby- crazy, goes insane from thunder or fireworks or strong winds, barks a lot, annoying, licks all the pillows in my bed all day, will not leave u alone if she wants to be pet will cry and cry and cry until u give in

Prada- high pitched bark that makes u deaf, screams if u touch her ears or feet 

Beau- pees constantly when excited


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Every single time I come home from work, Hershey would not stop jumping until I pick her up. After I pick her up, she's still overly excited and would pee on me while literally licking my face off. 

If I don't pick her up and wait for her to finish her excitement pee on the pad, it takes a reaaallly long time and I'm worried about her knees. So I pick her up and let her pee on my work shirt. It's going to the laundry hamper anyways :tongue3:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

bianca licks my feet if i have sandles or flip flops on, i hate it!
amber ie too small


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux is coming home in 4 weeks....I'm not sure I'm ready for this yet after reading all this....

oh well bring.it.on


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

mooberry said:


> Bijoux is coming home in 4 weeks....I'm not sure I'm ready for this yet after reading all this....
> 
> oh well bring.it.on


Lol:hello1: It's fun really !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we still love them too bits


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

cocco eats poo


----------

